# Lionel Hogwarts G Gauge RTR - hidden songs



## aztech78 (Dec 3, 2020)

For those who have Lionel battery powered Hogwarts loco. The old G Gauge ready to run version. 

Has anyone found that the loco plays Christmas music, in addition to whistle and bell? Who has heard the secret or not so secret christmas music?  thanks Mike


----------

